# How to score a NFAA 5-spot target face.



## Oxford

NFAA target shooting consists of:
- 60 arrows
- Five arrows per end
- 12 ends
- Perfect score is 300 with 60 Xs.
- Distance: 20 yards


----------



## Oxford

full target face


----------



## Oxford

.


----------

